# Any good wade fishing spots on Sabine lake?



## Outdoorsman77 (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm going wade fishing at Sabine lake this weekend for mainly specs and I was wondering if anybody knew any places to get in the water to wade because I am not familiar with the area. Also what are the specs biting on right now. Any help is great! Thanks


----------



## shooterstx (Dec 20, 2011)

Sadly, it's just not a good wade fishing area. Way better to go further South to the beach.


----------



## WADEN (Oct 25, 2016)

I haven't fished Sabine much , but , you can wade there . The islands on the north end bordering the ICW can be good , the east and south shore lines at bayou mouths also . Check the bottom before bailing out because in some places you can sink in the mud .
Get a HOOK and LINE fishing map of Sabine / Calcasieu and Google Lake Sabine fishing reports . You should be able to find some fishing reports by some of the guides .
Good luck , have fun , and post a report .


----------



## WADEN (Oct 25, 2016)

Well, I just noticed the date .... you went 12 days ago ...HAR!


----------

